
After governance breakdown, Node.js leaders fight for its survival - sytse
http://www.zdnet.com/article/after-governance-breakdown-node-js-leaders-fight-for-its-survival/
======
devrandomguy
If people are leaving because they are unable to unilaterally execute
politically motivated purges, then I would say that over the long term, this
bodes well for the Node community. It's a technology platform, not a political
platform, SMH. Hopefully, the people who left will be welcomed back in, after
they have had a chance to cool off and reflect on their professionalism; I am
sure that they are all technically excellent engineers.

